# amp cutting out on ignition and high bass



## jimmacdougle (Sep 9, 2009)

I have a sony explod 250watt amp powering 2 alpine s type 6x9s.

the problem i am having seems to be random but i think its a lil more than that. when i was installing it i took e couple of shortcuts that may cause the problem but when i do something else it contradicts the first problem. I have no idea wat it could be iv tried everything i could think of.

the head deck i have has no remote wire so i hooked up the remote on the amp to the the power i have running into the amp which is coming from an accessory line from the engine bay. the amp is getting full power as i have tested it with a voltage meter. the speakers are also working when the accessory is turned on but cuts out and goes into protect mode, when i turn it up a little or turn the bass up. i got it to a level i was ok with then went to move my car thinking the problem was solved but they didnt work when i turned on the ignition:upset:. the amp went into protect mode and the led turned from green to red like it does when i turn it up. i cant work out why its doing this, iv put in heaps of new head decks, speakers, subs and amps in my own cars aswell as mates and have all worked fine. i know enough to do a lil wiring and a simple swap but this is way beyond my knowledge. somebody please help me i dont want to put the speakers back onto the head deck. :4-dontkno


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

The power line should be hooked into a line that always has power, the turn on lead should go to your ignition. You maybe over powering the 6X9 with an amp, as the head unit will put out enough for the 6X9.
Make sure you have a good clean ground, RCA'S run opposite of the power run.Try only hooking one speaker up see if that works, then hook in both.


----------



## jimmacdougle (Sep 9, 2009)

ok ill try hooking up the amp power to constant and the remote to the accessory, and if it still doesnt work and havent found a way to fix it or isnt to my satisfaction i think ill just put them back onto the head deck. thanks for your help jagger.


----------



## Havalilsi (May 22, 2005)

Couple questions.

1. How do you have your amp grounded and where. What size wire.
2. What size fuse is on that power wire to the amp and have you blown any fuses.
3. How is the audio signal connected to the amp. pre-amp or speaker level.

Bad grounds can cause all kinds of havoc and cause the system to go into protection. The ground wire should be as short as possible and grounded to the body of the car. Even if 14V show at the amp, if the ground is bad it won't get a consistent current flow to keep the voltage up and the voltage will sink when the amp demands more current. This is impossible to measure with a voltmeter.

Its fine to have the remote for the amp on the a wire controlled by the ignition, but the power to the amp NEEDS to have its own source directly from the battery. And that wire should be fused close to the battery to protect you car.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with sticking a amp on 6x9s and most 6x9s that are any decent will have a bit more than the RMS your headunit can kick out which is likely to be about 15-20WRMS per channel.

You need to wire your amp in the following order.

+12V - This will go to the Positive (+) on the battery with a appropriate fuse no more than 12" (30cm) from the terminal connection at the battery.

-12V or GND - This needs to go to a good solid bare metal part of the chassis in the car. Make sure that it is clamped down tightly to ensure good connection.

Ign or remote - This can be connected to the remote turn on in your headunit loom or ANY switched 12V supply when the ignition is turned on.


To me, if the amp is going into protect when its turned up, it means the gains are set wrong on the amp. Turn them all back down to 0, minimum and turn your headunit up to 3/4 volume or when it starts to distort. If it starts to distort, knock it down a few clicks so the audio is clear.

The, slowly turn up your gains until the 6x9s begin to distort. Once they start to distort, you know you have gone too far and you should turn the gain down 1/8 to 2/8 turns so the sound is crisp and clear.

Do the above and you can limit out any user problems and you can try and figure out which piece of hardware is causing the problem.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

what is the filter set at on the amp? How big is the power cable and ground cable? Is the amp a 2 channel? If so what is the wattage of the speakers and how are they wired. Most likely a power or Ohms issue.


----------

